# Formular mit eMail verschicken



## jupo22 (1. September 2002)

Hi Leute!

Habe ein Formular erstellt, das dann der jeweilige Benutzer per Klick an mich verschicken kann. Leider kommen da etliche Meldungen bis es endlich soweit ist. Angefangen, dass der Internet-Explorer nach einem eMail-Programm (Outlook) sucht bis hin zur Viruswarnung.
Wie kann man diese Warnmeldungen umgehen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eueren Rat.

Gruß,
jupo22


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. September 2002)

wenn du das formular clientseitig verschickst, dann läuft das alles über den lokal installierten email-client. daher wirst du da nicht um ein zusätzliches programm herumkommen.
eine alternative ist die php-funktion mail.


----------



## bruderherz (1. September 2002)

kannst du mal ein beispiel machen?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. September 2002)

oder das bsp bei selfphp


----------



## bruderherz (1. September 2002)

dann gib mir mal bitte den link


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. September 2002)

http://www.infotech.tu-chemnitz.de/~knoll/selfphp/funktionsreferenz/mail_funktionen/mail.html


----------



## bruderherz (1. September 2002)

danke, aber, hehe, das ist mir zu kompliziert, nixkapier kapiert nix kannst du das was man genau schreiben muss kopieren und hiier hin schreiben?


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. September 2002)

ein beispiel auf englisch und eins auf deutsch.


----------



## bruderherz (1. September 2002)

ach das ist auch zu kompliziert, ich sagte doch dass ich nixkapier bin! kannst du mir sagen was ich in den form tag noch schreiben muss damit es mir per e-mail geschickt wird und diese warnmeldungen nicht kommen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. September 2002)

in das form-tag musst du gar nichts schreiben, weil die mail-funktion kein html ist, sondern php. du musst einfach nur die eingegebenen daten (email-adresse, betreff, nachricht) an die datei mit dem php-script schicken. und die datei verschickt das dann mit der mail-funktion an eine email-adresse.


----------



## bruderherz (1. September 2002)

und woher soll ich nixkapier wissen wie man das macht?  
kannst du nicht mal ein beispiel machen?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. September 2002)

da waren doch jetzt genug ausführliche beispiele
wennn du die nicht verstehst musst du dich halt näher mit dem thema beschäftigen oder ein fertiges script nehmen


----------



## bruderherz (1. September 2002)

hehe, ich verstehs nicht! egal!


----------

